# controled hunts



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

controled deer hunt results are in...signed up for 5, all unsuccessful


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

me to i think this is the last year i try for them seams like im just throwing money away


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I went 0 for 3...maybe I'll get some duck blinds this year.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Same as last year and every other year for that matter...


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

None for me or for 4 friends at work. The odds were suppose to be better this year since you had to have license. I liked it better when they posted everyone & dates drawn.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been appling for years, never got called. i quit wasting my time and money a few years (or maybe it was last year) ago and just concentrate on bow season. public land deer taste just as good as lottery deer. but i do want to hunt that ravenna aresonal someday.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I'm not really not happy with the new method. Example: If I am a land owner with two kids (or more). I never needed to buy a license. If I wanted to put in myself and kids prior, and got picked. No big deal, go to the store and get the tags. Now I would have to shell out nearly 40 bucks plus the 3 bucks for whatever hunts I apply for. And then not get selected would really suck.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Got blanked on 3 out of 4 but got Plum brook archery hunt for late October been there 2 times in mid January on the coldest day's of the year. will see what October hunt there brings


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

No deer hunts here...... again


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I got the salt fork archery hunt. Guess it goes from season start to end. I love salt fork and there are a lot of deer there! We'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

0 for 3 for me also


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i signed up for 6 hunts 4 unsuccessful and still 2 pending as of this morning.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I love the new system. It stops hunters from entering people they know that don't hunt. Wife,kids,brother,mother dad, uncle,aunt,sister,grandpa,neighbor, the list could go on.Now they can't enter all these people that are not licensed hunters this gives the real hunters a better chance to be drawn. I have put in for 10 years and this was my first year I got a draw. Now for the important part I have never hunted Ravenna can anyone share info with me about Ravenna or experiences they have had?
Angler ss.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just looked, nothing this year. SS i've hunted Ravenna three years ago. Best bet is to listen to your guide. Ours was great, I even put a thank you letter in Ohio outdoor news. We hunted a mix of woods/brush with a huge open field with a strip of cat-tails on one side. We saw deer, but they were on the move. Our guide got one!!! Good luck.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

0-3 on deer hunts for me too...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Junebug, what area did you hunt in last year?


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I also didn't get drawn but my son got Mosquito Youth on Oct 1. Problem is I work that day and can't get off so if anyone's kid got drawn for a day they can't go I'll give you his if you give him yours.
email me at [email protected]


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

You know I'll take him if you can't make it Murphy. Let me me know. I'm pretty sure I have no plans for that day.


----------

